# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java ME : نگارش میکرو جاوا >  تمامی نرم افزار های مورد نیاز برای برنامه نویسی اندروید

## robo-saz

سلام به همه برنامه نویسای عزیز

لطفا اسم و لینک دانلود تمامی نرم افزار های مورد نیاز برای برنامه نویسی اندروید رو بفرستین تو تاپیک :)

و یه منبع خوب هم برای برنامه نویسی اندروید معرفی کنید .

ممنون

----------


## vahid-p

در انجمن Android:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?435642

----------

